# torque & detorque specs 2.0t fsi bpy??? (oil pan and cam cradle)



## JonFsi06 (Mar 31, 2013)

i cant seem to find anything with bpy specs only found new golf r fsi engine stuff. looking for cam cradle and oil pan #s. attempting the cam change and timing at same time myself and is going good for being an rv tech lol. 153.000kms and hpfp lobe didnt feel nice. i have a design and function pdf on the engine but no torque specs in it. torque & detorque procedure and specs is all i need but if someone has a usefull pdf it would be greatly appreciated


----------



## JonFsi06 (Mar 31, 2013)

Nothing?? Everywhere i look it seems everybody is scared to do stuff for themself in regards to this issue.


----------



## A3Performance (Jul 22, 2006)

JonFsi06 said:


> i cant seem to find anything with bpy specs only found new golf r fsi engine stuff. looking for cam cradle and oil pan #s. attempting the cam change and timing at same time myself and is going good for being an rv tech lol. 153.000kms and hpfp lobe didnt feel nice. i have a design and function pdf on the engine but no torque specs in it. torque & detorque procedure and specs is all i need but if someone has a usefull pdf it would be greatly appreciated


If you're doing that kind of work, i think it's time you invest into a Bentley manual.


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

Then what would be the purpose of this forum if you can't even get a few torque specs. I need them too. The 1.8t forum has just about everything needed to do anything to their motor. Seems like more and more people are have an issue with the cylinder head or related parts.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*cam cradle:*
◊Sealant must not be applied too thickly. Wipe off excess sealant if necessary using a lint free cloth.

◊Placing the guide frame in place and tightening the bolts should occur without interruption, since the sealant begins to harden immediately when the sealing surfaces come into contact.

◊Note the expiration date of the sealant.

- Place the guide frame on the cylinder head.

- Gently tighten the bolts working from the inside toward the outside in several stages.

- Then tighten the bolts in the designated sequence to 8 Nm + an additional 90° (1/4) turn.

*oil pan:*

- Apply the sealant to the clean sealing surfaces of the oil pan as shown. The sealant bead must be:

◊2 to 3 mm thick

◊and run on the inside of the bolt holes - arrows -

◊Sealant bead must not be thicker than specified. Otherwise, excess sealant could get into the oil pan and clog the strainer in the oil intake pipe.

◊With the transmission removed, the oil pan must seat flush with the cylinder block.

◊With the transmission installed, the oil pan must make contact with the transmission.

◊After installing the oil pan, allow the sealant to dry for approximately 30 minutes. Only after then may the engine oil be added.

- Immediately position the oil pan and tighten the bolts as follows:

1 Tighten the oil pan to cylinder block bolts very lightly in a diagonal sequence.
2 Tighten the oil pan to transmission lightly.
3 Tighten the oil pan to cylinder block bolt again lightly in a diagonal sequence.
4 Tighten the oil pan to transmission bolts to 40 Nm.
5 Tighten the oil pan to cylinder block bolts in a diagonal sequence to 15 Nm.

The rest of the installation is basically a reverse of the removal sequence.


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

MFZERO said:


> *cam cradle:*
> ◊Sealant must not be applied too thickly. Wipe off excess sealant if necessary using a lint free cloth.
> 
> ◊Placing the guide frame in place and tightening the bolts should occur without interruption, since the sealant begins to harden immediately when the sealing surfaces come into contact.
> ...




Thank you kind Sir.:thumbup:


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

Cam Cradle bolts are TTY so they must be replaced. Ekta says 22, but I count 23... Having an extra couldn't hurt. 

p/n
N10554005


----------

